# The Canadians Have Invaded - Its Payback Time



## davduckman2010

well ever since my freinds at the border took kenbos wood iv been waiting to get them back. so me and my 2 sons sat in a frozen cornfeild in windchill 8 degrees sunday waiting. at 9:00 am the invasion started we were under constant air asult all day. and they took heavy losses a limit of 12 mallards 2 black ducks 8 geese and a few that left a little heavier.we used calls made here by hadden hallers / bearmanric and mingling thanks guys for the great calls. my buddys wait years to get a leg band we got 2 on the geese and a rare double banded drake mallard by the way one of the 2 bands on the duck was a 100.00 reward band. we saw thosands of birds. all the bands were called in and there all from canada. the battles just begun im not done with these guys yet take that dudley do right with your new coffee table ps here a plate of the final result best jerky that boys made so far. duck

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rdnkmedic

Sic'em Duck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Go yanks!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's awesome! I never saw a double banded bird before, pretty cool. Sounds like you had a great day with the boys, tell em I said hello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> That's awesome! I never saw a double banded bird before, pretty cool. Sounds like you had a great day with the boys, tell em I said hello.


 hi ya greg first time i got out in a while ill tell the boys for ya. there hard enough getting a duck with one band muchless 2. that one was banded in 2009 thats pretty old for a mallard. it was banded on your lake --st clair on the canadian side. the geese were way up nothern ontario and hudson bay area .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think that's about the best kind of therapy you can get my friend, huntin with them boys, yup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

ya i know there great boys . ill need them both someday im sure . im feeling the age now cant do what i think i can anymore. but i still try and hide the pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Holy Moly Crapola look at all the jewelry. You gonna need to get a jewelry box from mike1950

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling

Looks like you had a good shoot ,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Great hunting!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Green with envy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> ya i know there great boys . ill need them both someday im sure . im feeling the age now cant do what i think i can anymore. but i still try and hide the pain.



Yes you do but they know it. Nice having young uns to watch out for you................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khobson

At least now I know where all the ducks are hanging out because they have been FEW and far between in Texas so far. I have to admit I am hoping y'all run short on ammo so a few get to slip through....doesn't look like you boys wasted any shells!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody

I shot a blackbird that had a band once. Still waiting for my $100. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

HomeBody said:


> I shot a blackbird that had a band once. Still waiting for my $100. Gary


 lol dont report it gary or they will be waiting for the hundred dollars from you lol


----------



## davduckman2010

khobson said:


> At least now I know where all the ducks are hanging out because they have been FEW and far between in Texas so far. I have to admit I am hoping y'all run short on ammo so a few get to slip through....doesn't look like you boys wasted any shells!


 kris i let a few get by --a few thousand comeing at ya buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Wildthings said:


> Holy Moly Crapola look at all the jewelry. You gonna need to get a jewelry box from mike1950


 i got one barry from mike a beutifull black walnut one but that dam kid of mine insist on wearing them around his neck.


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks for avenging my wood Duck. Blast away!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Nice work Duck! That duck in the second picture is amazing, it has bands on both wrists and both ankles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

Great haul! Here's what I thought... shows you I have a little kid. In the video, skip to about the 17 second mark.






Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

thats classic jacob ill keep my eyes open for those propane tanks. bought more shells round two saturday morning. there done ------duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

davduckman2010 said:


> i got one barry from mike a beutifull black walnut one but that dam kid of mine insist on wearing them around his neck.


 LOL that's where I would wear them too - if I ever get one. Oh and I've got one of those jewelry boxes in route right now also.!!


----------



## HomeBody

davduckman2010 said:


> lol dont report it gary or they will be waiting for the hundred dollars from you lol


I sent the band in to the Feds and got a nice certificate back. This was back in about '70. I didn't tell them I shot it though. It was banded in Milwaukee, WI, maybe 300 mi. north of here. Gary


----------

